

AdBlocking with TomatoUSB Router – Ad free Internet for all your devices - Suraj-Sun
http://www.shadowandy.net/2012/11/adblocking-with-tomatousb-router-ad-free-internet-for-all-your-devices.htm

======
pygorex
One feature that I enjoy about AdBlock for Chrome/Firefox is the ability to
toggle it on/off with the press of a button. So if site functionality is being
broken by the ad block OR if I want to support a site by giving them an ad
impression/click-thru I can do that easily.

Since I use the toggle on a daily basis any replacement would need to emulate
this feature. My web browser can easily tell which page view spawned which
HTTP request. It's hard to see how this would be done at the router level.

That being said this technique would be really useful for filtering out
domains serving up malware/phishing/0-day scripts. Connection-level security
blocking layered on top of browser-level ad block actually sounds really
awesome.

------
webwanderings
Android really needs Adblock. It is madness.

~~~
falker
<https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.adaway>

~~~
webwanderings
I have a poor man's version of tablet (Lenovo) and I don't have it rooted. You
have to imagine that these tablets and smart phones are all over the map and
average folks don't go through the hassle of rooting, let alone worry about
block Ads. The experience then is really frustrated.

